# Critique my two dogs?



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi!
I own two German shepherd dogs. Their names are Dakota and Sniper. I know a few 'faults' with a few both of them, but in you guys thoughts and opinions, what do you think of them?


Dakota is a female, working line(Czech/DDR/West German or Czech/DDR). Shes going to be three years old on the March 27th. She is 23 inches at the shoulder and 66/67 pounds.

Sniper is a male, working line(Czech with a quarter of DDR). He is 6 months old in two days. He is 23 inches at the shoulder and 65 pounds. He's larger than the standard, I'm pretty sure.


What's good about them, whats 'bad' about em? 

Dakota: http://i.imgur.com/DfOqHUh.jpg

Sniper: imgur: the simple image sharer ((sorry I have no good stacking photos. He isnt used of being handled yet))


( please tell me if the links do not work! )


----------



## Bebe56 (Dec 8, 2014)

sure, they're too good looking 

Sniper looks very much like my brat's father..


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Oops, sorry, I didn't post Dakota's structure photos! Thought I did!
Here you go: http://i.imgur.com/nRTGOBS.jpg http://i.imgur.com/5IkwaM1.jpg


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> Hi!
> I own two German shepherd dogs. Their names are Dakota and Sniper. I know a few 'faults' with a few both of them, but in you guys thoughts and opinions, what do you think of them?
> 
> 
> ...


Best looking dogs around. I follow you on IG.. I'm @pawsomedogduo ? no need to critique when your dog's are perfect haha


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> Oops, sorry, I didn't post Dakota's structure photos! Thought I did!
> Here you go: http://i.imgur.com/nRTGOBS.jpg http://i.imgur.com/5IkwaM1.jpg


Beautiful structure.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I cannot critique, I don't have enough experience. I would like to try and point out a few things i noticed though  both look like beautiful examples of a German Shepherd  the only things I see that maybe could improve would be the female's pigment and perhaps darker eyes on the male. Or am I wrong about that (I honestly would like to know)? You have gorgeous dogs!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

The camera is always tilted so the dogs' backs are horizontal, but the ground is slanted?


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

ApselBear said:


> The camera is always tilted so the dogs' backs are horizontal, but the ground is slanted?


Yeah sorry about that. I may be good with quality photos but I always seem to mess up and have it titled a bit x.x


----------



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

Lobo dog said:


> I cannot critique, I don't have enough experience. I would like to try and point out a few things i noticed though  both look like beautiful examples of a German Shepherd  the only things I see that maybe could improve would be the female's pigment and perhaps darker eyes on the male. Or am I wrong about that (I honestly would like to know)? You have gorgeous dogs!



Yeah, I know his eyes are pretty light to his fur so that's a fault! And her pigment... that's the funny part xD Her fur changes like crazy. Sometimes it goes pretty dark and other days it looks like her fur is dull, or a silver color. It's all over the place LOL


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> Yeah, I know his eyes are pretty light to his fur so that's a fault! And her pigment... that's the funny part xD Her fur changes like crazy. Sometimes it goes pretty dark and other days it looks like her fur is dull, or a silver color. It's all over the place LOL


I don't see anything wrong with her pigment. Sable come in so many different colors. I like light and dark Sables. Haha I like all German Shepherds. And I personally love snipers yellow eyes. I prefer them on a dark dog.


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

Both dogs score a .2. If you'd like, I can take both off your hands? Take it or leave it.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> Hi!
> I own two German shepherd dogs. Their names are Dakota and Sniper. I know a few 'faults' with a few both of them, but in you guys thoughts and opinions, what do you think of them?


I don't see any faults in them, but then again I am exceedingly partial to dogs, especially GSDs...


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> Yeah sorry about that. I may be good with quality photos but I always seem to mess up and have it titled a bit x.x


Oh I was just giving you ****, but it may give the people trying to critique your dog a crick in the neck lol


----------

